# Thoughts on permanent creases



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

I recently purchased a pair of trousers from JAB and had them 'install' the Traveler's Crease. Its basically a bead of silicone they run down the crease and press into shape to hold a permanent crease in them. I can't really think of any downside except for the one time cost for them, but figured I'd check here. What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

I did the same when I bought 3 suits from JAB last year. So far, they've done well, and I'm not regretting doing it. Long-term satisfaction still TBD.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Timely thread*

This is nicely timed for me. I am going to JAB today for the fitting of a second pair of pants that I ordered largely because their excellent tailor did a good job on the first pair. She recommended the permanent crease last time, and I declined on the general grounds that anything new is bad. Now, I may try it.


----------



## InlandIsland (Dec 18, 2009)

I got two pairs of pants about a year and a half ago and when they asked me if I wanted a permanent crease I said no. When I picked up the pants they both had the permanent crease, but they hadn't charged me for it. I ended up getting it on 2 pairs of pants since.

Normally none of my other pants really lose their crease, so I'm still not sure it's worth the extra $8 or whatever they charged me, but they seem to do what they claim to do, which is keep a sharp crease where it's supposed to be, regardless of how you treat the pants.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Creases*

You have to be very careful with these. I own several uniform pants with these silicone creases. When I get them back from the cleaners they are frequently pressed a little off the crease.

Looks pretty bad over time when you wear pants with multiple creases. I pulled the silicone out myself and it's a little better but the old pressing lines are still there.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

i also recently opted for the permanent crease in a pair of slacks i bought from JAB and am satisfied. i have a couple pairs of pants that i bought from JAB years ago that seem to be losing their crease although i wear them at least 15+ times before taking them to the cleaners because i dont think they get dirty just sitting in my office and walking to and from my car to the building.

although i have never used it, JAB advertises that they press your pants for free. i may take my old ones in for this free press.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

dks202 has it right. I looked in at JAB today and examined the permanent crease very carefully. I was attracted, but two concerns dissuaded me. First, as mentioned, the pants must be pressed exactly on the crease forever. A slight miss will make a (semi) permanent second crease. Second, I wonder how the pants would look after, for instance, a long flight, with normal wrinkling behind the knee, etc., and the permanent crease still permanent. I hope those with experience will contribute further to this thread.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Right now, I'm wearing a pair of secondhand tweed trousers. Labelled as "Made in British Hong Kong," so easily 15-20 years old. They came out of the shipping package sharply creased, and no amount of wearing or packing can undo it. Heavy fabrics are the original wrinkle-free.:aportnoy:


----------

